# Autosleeper Broadway EK



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We've been away house hunting the last few days and guess who forgot to pack the folding chairs :roll: 

So we called in at Spinney Motorhomes and purchased some upright Lafuma's, a folding table and a step to help Mrs SDA's beautiful knees.

Whilst there you have to look round the showroom, it would be rude not to.

Apart from superbucks Frankias the only thing that impressed was the Broadway. Not because it had a new revolutionary layout. Let's face it A/S have been building the same basic structure for decades and seem to have half a dozen on their books with the same floorplan at the moment. No, it was a combination of exterior graphics and interior fit and finish, as well as the furniture veneers and upholstery patterns and that lovely reflex foam.

Now if they only made a layout with a garage for storing large items and a bed that didn't need dragging out every night so our dogs had floorspace to sleep on we'd snap their hands off. 

It makes you feel proud to be British, for once!

SDA


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

What no picture Andy?

Carol


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Andy, nice looking van I agree but I prefer the EL version, low profile but, the Peugeot badge on the front keeps me looking elsewhere, still looking ~~~~ 
Norman


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

carol said:


> What no picture Andy?
> 
> Carol


What of Carol? Mrs SDA's knees? 8O

Actually I'm not sure what it is about the Broadways graphics that make it look so good. I was impressed by a very short glance as we drove up to the gate. The Broadway was in the nearest showroom window and I thought that it looked so good it was worth exploring.

However in magazines it doesn't look anywhere near as impressive and closer to, inside the showroom the exterior didn't impress as much. Maybe the photographers aren't getting the right angles.

I think there's a cunning black magic art to motorhome graphics. Little is written about it on here but converters must spend a fortune in trying to get them right.

SDA


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi SDA

Not sure if this is relevant but thought I'd mention it anyway, A/S did a french bed layout a few years ago, called a Palermo. 

Large storage space under the bed, side washroom with seperate shower. nearside kitchen and L shape lounge which converts to 2 belted travel seats.

Sadsack


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think I've heard the 'Palermo' model name before but I didn't realise it was a French bed layout Sadsack. Presumably it didn't sell too well or A/S would've kept it on.

We've looked at quite a few French bedders over the years, most notably the Swift/Bessie version and whilst they have goodly storage under the bed it's the access to it that's a problem.

For some of the items we carry regularly you have to have height in the access doors, low and wide side locker doors just don't cut it. That's why we went for a transverse fixed bed arrangement and why our next van may well be a two lengthways single bed type.

Unfortunately neither Swift/Bessie nor Autosleeper make a transverse layout and the recently launched Autocruise transverse bed is compromised for us by needing a ladder which gets in the way of access to the loo door. Of course Autocruise do a couple of larger layouts which could fit our desires but they won't fit on our drive.

I just find it a shame that the Continental converters produce this layout by the sackful and they must sell or they wouldn't ship them over, but the UK converters don't even give you a chance to buy British if that's what you want. 

SDA


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I think I've heard the 'Palermo' model name before but I didn't realise it was a French bed layout


Sorry if it's a daft question, but what's a "French bed"? 



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Of course Autocruise do a couple of larger layouts which could fit our desires but they won't fit on our drive.


Ahah. But aren't you house-hunting? Therefore, you can buy a house that fits the motorhome :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've heard the 'Palermo' model name before but I didn't realise it was a French bed layout
> ...


Hi Gerald,

I'm not sure where it got the 'French' bed moniker but it's the rear corner fixed, longitudinal double bed layout. It normally has the washroom in the opposite rear corner and the inboard bottom of the bed cut off to give gangway space. Think largest of the Bolero/Bessie 500 series.

On the other subject you read my mind :wink:, not sure if Mrs SDA has yet :twisted:

It's difficult enough trying to find somewhere with room for our 6m van, let alone something larger. If we had another £100K to play with we'd have loads of choice but in our price range all that seems to be available are modern boxes with attached/integral garages and short drives. Ideal for a car but not a motorhome.

We wouldn't want to impose a view of a white whale on new neighbours anyway. Not exactly a good way to start neighbourly relations and with two, sometimes noisy, bearded collies we could be some peoples idea of neighbours from hell.

We had a second viewing last Friday and thought we were close to selling but yesterday we learned the potential buyers had preferred another property. Doh!

Anyway some OT pictures for your entertainment below.

SDA


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Nice to hear some positive comments about a Auto-Sleeper.

We are the proud owners of a Broadway EK and just love it.
We picked the MH up from Dorset in March and have used it for about 6 weeks for far. There have been a couple of minor problems with the electrics but these were quickly rectified by the friendly and efficient staff at the Willerley factory.

I realise that the layout will not suit everyone but the build quality and finish is excellent.

As for the Peugeot base, I would have preferred another VW based MH but we could not find a layout that suited. However, I have found the Peugeot very nice to drive and achieving 32mpg. 
Yes there is a judder on reverse gear but when I took the MH for its 1000 mile service I asked for it to be checked. Judder was confirmed and Peugeot have agreed the modification so MH goes in next week for 2 days for the work to be carried out.
I think that is pretty good from what I have read about other peoples experience on this forum.

Well done everyone at Auto-Sleeper

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I'm not sure where it got the 'French' bed moniker but it's the rear corner fixed, longitudinal double bed layout.


Ahah - like the *bed* in our *French*-built motorhome. Now it all makes sense :wink:



Steamdrivenandy said:


> We wouldn't want to impose a view of a white whale on new neighbours anyway. Not exactly a good way to start neighbourly relations and with two, sometimes noisy, bearded collies we could be some peoples idea of neighbours from hell.


We were worried about this when we moved, and we asked both of our neighbours if they minded our motorhome being down the side of the house, and stressed that we had already sorted a storage place just down the road (which we had) if it was a problem. Our neighbours next to the van have it alongside their side wall, but not obscuring the view from their kitchen, and they genuinely don't seem to have a problem with it. When we had to move it to the front garden when the building work started, I again asked both neighbours if it was OK before I did it. They've put up with a lot from us since we moved in last November, with white whales parked all over the place and building work going on for months  They've been as good as gold to us. I hope we can repay them somehow in the future.

Good luck on the house sale, Andy.

Gerald


----------

